# الحان الصوم الكبير واسبوع الالام



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
بمناسبة الصوم المقدس 
فى الموضوع ده هنجمع كل لينكات المواضيع المتعلقة 
بألحان الصوم الكبير واسبوع الالام 
وهيتم تثبيته طول فترة الصوم المقدس
يارب تكون ايام خير وبركة على جميعنا
اميــــــــــــن*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120791*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*تسبحة الصيام المقدس كاملة بصوت المرنم بولس ملاك*

 *ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير كاملة للمعلم  ابراهيم عياد*

 *تسابيح الصوم الكبير كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك +الحان الالام وليلة الأبوغالمسيس *

 *مكتبه من شرايط وترانيم  والحان اسبوع الالام*

 *ألحان فترة اسبوع الالام والى القيامة*

 *الحان اسبوع الآلام لكورال الشهيد ابوفام*

 *الحان اسبوع الالام*

 *الحان اسبوع الالام بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك*

 *" بمناسبه الالام مخلصنا " الحان وترانيم اسبوع الالام لفريف ابوفام*

 *مكتبة الحان المعلم / فرج عبد المسيح*

 *ترانيم اسبوع الالام*

 *الحان وتسبحه ومدايح وعظات الصوم الكبير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

مديحة الصوم الصوم للنفس ثبات بلحن الآحاد13 كامل

الحان الصوم الكبيـــــــــــر للمعلم أبراهيم عيــاد

مدائح الصوم الكبير لأبونا يوسف أسعد​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 أبريل 2011)

بدور علي الحان اسبوع الالام للمعلم جــــاد لويـــس

مش لاقية غير المشاركة دي بس للأسف الروابط علي الرابيدشير واللي بقي صعب في التحميل منه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> بدور علي الحان اسبوع الالام للمعلم جــــاد لويـــس
> 
> مش لاقية غير المشاركة دي بس للأسف الروابط علي الرابيدشير واللي بقي صعب في التحميل منه


*حاضر يا حبيبتى على بكرة بإذن ربنا هحاول ارفعهملم على ميديا فاير

فى دول مؤقتا لحد بكرة

**الحان اسبوع الالام*
 *حصص تعليمية*
 *المعلم جاد لويس*
 *مرتل كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالهرم
*


*لحن البولس الحزاينى *






*لحن فاى ايطاف انف

* 
*
قطع تبكيت يهوذا

**
لحن كى ايبرتو 
*

*
مقدمة وختام الطرح

**
مقدمة وختام العظة

*
*
لحن بيك اثرونوس جـ 1 
لحن بيك اثرونوس جـ 2


*
*طاى شورى الحزاينى جـ 1 *
*
طاى شورى الحزاينى جـ 2



*
*
تى شورى الحزاينى *







*الابركسيس الحزاينى جـ 1 
الابركسيس الحزاينى جـ 2 
الابركسيس الحزاينى جـ 3


**
اومونوجينيس

*​


----------



## حبة خردل (18 أبريل 2011)

انا بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه ... علي ردك السريع ولا علي علي الالحان الكاملة ولا علي الصوت النقي ولا علي مدة اللحن الطويلة:wub:... لأ وكماان لسه في تاني :yahoo: .... ربنا يخليكي يااارب لينا 

اوكي يا قمر تم التحميل  ومستنياكي بكرة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أبريل 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> انا بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه ... علي ردك السريع ولا علي علي الالحان الكاملة ولا علي الصوت النقي ولا علي مدة اللحن الطويلة:wub:... لأ وكماان لسه في تاني :yahoo: .... ربنا يخليكي يااارب لينا
> 
> اوكي يا قمر تم التحميل  ومستنياكي بكرة



*سووووووووووورى ياقمراية بجججججججد
 بجد انا مش طنشت
بس بأمانة اللينكات واحد بس اشتغل معايا والباقى لا 
وانتى عارفة التحميل من رابيد شير صعب جدااااااا 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (26 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *سووووووووووورى ياقمراية بجججججججد
> بجد انا مش طنشت
> بس بأمانة اللينكات واحد بس اشتغل معايا والباقى لا
> وانتى عارفة التحميل من رابيد شير صعب جدااااااا
> *​



مفيش مشاااكل خااالص يا حبيبتي ... خليها في اي وقت تاني


----------



## بيبو بيبو (21 يناير 2012)

*معلش طلب ضرورررررررررررررى*

لو سمحتم و برجاء سرعة الرد
موضوع حصص تعليمية لالحان اسبوع الآلام للمعلم جاد لويس
انا محتاجة جدااااااااااااااااااااً
بس للأسف روابط الرابيد شير كلها مش شغالة كل الروابط File not Found
حتى لما حطيتوا اللينكات بتاعة الموقع التانى برضوا كلها مش شغالة

بس حد قال فى رد انه هايرفع على روابط الميديا فير
فياريت يحط الروابط دى فعلاااااااااااً لانى محتاج الحصص التعليمية دى جداً و للمعلم جاد
ف لو سمحتم ارفعوا الحصص دى على الميديا فير او اى موقع رفع بس المهم يكون اللينك شغااااال
و اكون متشكر جداااااً و يا ريت حد يشوف ردى و يجاوبنى ضرورى
​


----------



## oesi no (21 يناير 2012)

المعلم جاد اسبوع الالام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2012)

*شريط كلمات عند الصليب*​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أبريل 2012)

*اشكرك بجد بنت العدارء ربنا
يعوض تعب محبتك الجميلة
*​


----------

